# Pulmonology coding question (MIP & MEP)



## chthompson (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello! I am looking for some help.  Our pulmonology office occasionally performs Maximal Inspiratory Pressure (MIP) and Maximal Expiratory Pressure (MEP) tests to measure respiratory muscle strength.  Since there is no specific CPT code for this, we've been billing 94799, which is "Unlisted pulmonary service or procedure".  Most commercial insurances are reimbursing us, but Medicare is kicking them out electronically and they do not want us filing paper claims anymore. 

Does anyone have suggestions on how we might get paid for these tests through Medicare?  

Thank you!


----------



## bill2doc (Mar 15, 2012)

chthompson - Were you able to get any help with this?  We have the same issue????


----------

